# Selling my car (contains gold)



## Noxx (Mar 13, 2012)

For Canadians only 8) 

2003 BMW 330i Individual, M-Package, Supercharged 350HP

Highly modified.

http://www.nikor.ca/bmw330i/

http://www.lespac.com/vehicules/aut...d-de-350hp-rare-LPaZZ25495143WWcpZZ26WWgrZZ12


_Please note that the car does not really contain gold, except in minute amounts. I'm just trying to trick you into buying my car! _


----------



## Claudie (Mar 15, 2012)

Is the spare tire Gold plated to match the other rims? :|


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 15, 2012)

Noxx,
So are you a truck guy now? Or are you getting a new car?

Jim


----------



## Noxx (Mar 18, 2012)

I got a track toy.

I still have the truck, it's useful.


----------



## drtyTshrt (Sep 27, 2012)

zontyfenals said:


> Lately folks uncovered the product headaches to acquire security for vehicles. Which were there to back up area organizations by which suggested individually group conferences, and tremendous organizations this promoted minimal assistance solutions.



Huh?


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 27, 2012)

drtyTshrt said:


> zontyfenals said:
> 
> 
> > Lately folks uncovered the product headaches to acquire security for vehicles. Which were there to back up area organizations by which suggested individually group conferences, and tremendous organizations this promoted minimal assistance solutions.
> ...



Just spam, removed by the moderators now. 

/Göran


----------



## joem (Sep 27, 2012)

I always wonder why they spam this way? Can they not just put an actual advertisement? oh well. Hey Noxx if you say there might be gold powder in the floor mats from the bottom of your shoes they would sell on ebay. Yeah I know it's an old thread. But I did get a gold tone used van last week and kept my black van for scrap only use.


----------



## Geo (Sep 27, 2012)

i think those sneakers may bring more than the car. :lol:


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice car, E46 body style, and more horse than a stock M3. Very nice ride indeed...

Those of us that live in California wouldn't be able to purchase your car without doing some major smog upgrades, specially in the area I live in, the laws are even more strict. I own a B7, I had to pay through the nose for the special California emissions garbage. 

I am, I have to admit, confused about something. Every Quebecois I have ever met, does not describe themselves as being Canadian, they describe themselves as being French Canadian. So I just have to ask, are you a Quebecois, French Canadian, Canadian, or all three?

Scott

:?:  :?: :?: :?:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 27, 2012)

Noxx said:


> I got a track toy.
> 
> I still have the truck, it's useful.



Damn, Noxx, you're getting practical.


----------

